# Cloth nappies make babies bow-legged and I'm spoiling my baby...



## JA1988

Visiting grandparents for the weekend and these are just two of the comments made!! I was cuddling him and told to put him down as I am spoiling him and then told to top him up with formula to get him to sleep through the night and told to start him on solids as he's obviously not getting enough from me if he is still waking through the night!! Now I know all of that is nonsense but surely cloth nappies won't give him bow legs??! He only wears a bulky nappy at night, the rest of the time he's in itti's or babmbooty's!


----------



## tannembaum

Reusables used to be the only nappies available and you don't see all the older generation walking around with bow legs! 
Ignore them :)


----------



## binxyboo

Daniel had to be scanned as he had a clicky hip at birth. 
The Dr that did the scan told me the best thing I can do for a child with clicky hips is put him in cloth nappies as it helps keep them in the right position for development.
Luckily, his hips were fine.


----------



## JA1988

tannembaum said:


> Reusables used to be the only nappies available and you don't see all the older generation walking around with bow legs!
> Ignore them :)

That's what I said, to which I was told that they weren't anywhere near as bulky as what I had him in last night (just a Flip cover with an organic insert so hardly that bulky!) Hmm it's funny how even though terries were all that was available when my grandparents were parents, this weekend all they've said is why use cloth when you have the convenience of disposables now!!


----------



## pinkclaire

My nan told me that with my uncle he never stopped feeding so on the way home from the hospital they got baby rice :dohh: My nan gives me the most stupidest advice ever lol. 

I was told I was spoiling my baby, now he is the most confident advanced little thing you've ever seen and they comment how independent he is. Go figure. Just trust your instincts you know what's right for your baby and just let it all go in one ear out the other!!


----------



## pinkie77

What they said hun, people will always have an opinion and feel obliged to tell you whether you want to hear it!

I think the most strange 'advice' I've had is that I shouldn't carry Phoebe on my front because I've got big boobs and I might suffocate her?!?!

And if one more person tells me I should get her off the breast and on 3 meals a day, well.............


----------



## SBB

Grrrr I'd be really annoyed if I were you!! 

I was told this weekend that LO NEEDS baby rice now. I'm not giving him enough. Really? Because he's 19.5lbs at 16 weeks, and in the 99th centile for weight, on just my milk... Seems like he's getting plenty to me! I'm also always told I HAVE to let him cry. 

What a load of crap, your baby, your decisions. Bow legged because of cloth nappies though, really?!?! :rofl: maybe say to them 'I appreciate you have our own opinions on things, but he's my baby and I'm happy with the way I'm raising him thank you, having lots of advice and opinions forced on me isn't going to change what I do' that's what I said to the people over the weekend (I said it nicey) and they backed right off!! 

X x x


----------



## Aunty E

Smile and ignore! My MiL hated having to use terries, so is very negative about them, but I just ignore her. Someone also told me I was spoiling Teddy by co-sleeping. No, I'm being a bit lazy because I get to sleep more, but I don't think I'm spoiling the baby...


----------



## Rachel_C

The bow leg thing is absolute rubbish. And my LO is formula fed and eats proper meals, plus snacks and formula and cow's milk and she STILL wakes once a night most nights, sometimes more, at 19 months. Babies just start sleeping through when they're ready.


----------



## Blob

Smile and :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## Cloberella

Bowlegged? That's a new one! 

My mam said cloth nappies would be loads of work and I'd hate them, she had to use them when I was born because I had clicky hips, and I think she still feels a bit sad because of that.

But they didn't have pretty ones back then!


----------



## MrsRabbit

People say the silliest things about babies.

My Grandmother put a RAW egg into my Dad's milk [canned cow's milk] at 2 months old!! How scary even more so since DD has an egg allergy.


----------



## JA1988

I feel better now, I mean I know that they were talking nonsense but when more than one person says it it starts to make you wonder (well it does me anyway)! I spent a while googling 'cloth nappies cause bow legs' worried I was damaging LO, then realised how ridiculous a thing that was!!

Another classic to add to the weekend of ridiculous comments...my Grandad's partner told me she is very surprised I am still breastfeeding given how small I am, I am naturally very slim but eat loads and have a really good milk supply but for some reason she though that because I'm skinny and have small boobs, there's no way I could manage to feed for very long! I will definitely be proving her wrong! Funny the things people say eh!


----------



## NuKe

yano what?! I phoned my health visitor today because 3 ppl have now mentioned Poppy's legs being a bit bowed. I was a bit concerned, but she had the extra wrinkle when she was little and got an x-ray and all was fine so the hv said not to worry, just babies go through that stage. I mentioned that we use cloth and she said it's actually BETTER for them because they are more rigid than a flimsy plastic sposie and keep their hips in the right place!


----------



## celine

MrsRabbit said:


> People say the silliest things about babies.
> 
> My Grandmother put a RAW egg into my Dad's milk [canned cow's milk] at 2 months old!! How scary even more so since DD has an egg allergy.

wow that is a scary thought!


----------



## c.m.c

what a load of dung!!! i hear crap like this too and i just laugh- but it is annoying having to defend your self when you know whats best for your baby- my MIL tried to force me to put babyrice into Ava's bottle at 3 weeks!!!!!!!!! they are all freaked out because shes sooooo big for her age and still not on any solids!!!!!!!!!!!!! .... i am very new to cloth and i am starting to get bad comments too- i have been told that when MIL looks after my baby when i go back to work she will use disposables when she has my LO- i said NO i want her in cloth and i want her in cloth ALL the time!!!! i could cry!!!!


----------



## NuKe

c.m.c said:


> what a load of dung!!! i hear crap like this too and i just laugh- but it is annoying having to defend your self when you know whats best for your baby- my MIL tried to force me to put babyrice into Ava's bottle at 3 weeks!!!!!!!!! they are all freaked out because shes sooooo big for her age and still not on any solids!!!!!!!!!!!!! .... i am very new to cloth and i am starting to get bad comments too- i have been told that when MIL looks after my baby when i go back to work she will use disposables when she has my LO- i said NO i want her in cloth and i want her in cloth ALL the time!!!! i could cry!!!!

i wuda laughed in her face!!

re: refusing to use disposables, what's her reasoning?? my MIL doesn't use cloth on poppy when she's there but to be fair, she has bad arthritis in her fingers and physically couldn't put the poppers in, and I've yet to find an aplix nappy that works for us during the day!


----------



## c.m.c

JA1988 said:


> I feel better now, I mean I know that they were talking nonsense but when more than one person says it it starts to make you wonder (well it does me anyway)! I spent a while googling 'cloth nappies cause bow legs' worried I was damaging LO, then realised how ridiculous a thing that was!!
> 
> Another classic to add to the weekend of ridiculous comments...my Grandad's partner told me she is very surprised I am still breastfeeding given how small I am, I am naturally very slim but eat loads and have a really good milk supply but for some reason she though that because I'm skinny and have small boobs, there's no way I could manage to feed for very long! I will definitely be proving her wrong! Funny the things people say eh!


o god i got that too--- i was totally devastated to have to stop BF (i had a haemorrhage was back in hospital+++long story) and my MIL said- o i knew you couldnt do it- your not big enough there- referring to the size of my boobs- im a C/D cup- not that that matters but jesus some people are crazy!!!!!!!! i tried to tell her it didnt matter what size you are - but i know it went in one ear and out the other!!!!! its not nice when people think that if you dont do what they did- your doing it wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

NuKe said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> what a load of dung!!! i hear crap like this too and i just laugh- but it is annoying having to defend your self when you know whats best for your baby- my MIL tried to force me to put babyrice into Ava's bottle at 3 weeks!!!!!!!!! they are all freaked out because shes sooooo big for her age and still not on any solids!!!!!!!!!!!!! .... i am very new to cloth and i am starting to get bad comments too- i have been told that when MIL looks after my baby when i go back to work she will use disposables when she has my LO- i said NO i want her in cloth and i want her in cloth ALL the time!!!! i could cry!!!!
> 
> i wuda laughed in her face!!
> 
> re: refusing to use disposables, what's her reasoning?? my MIL doesn't use cloth on poppy when she's there but to be fair, she has bad arthritis in her fingers and physically couldn't put the poppers in, and I've yet to find an aplix nappy that works for us during the day!Click to expand...

honestly i have 2 SIL that are just like MIL!!!! im always defending my decisions!!! i dont know why she said she wont use cloth and i am soooooo grateful for her help with childcare that i kinda feel like im stuck between a rock and a hard place-she told me she would prefer i used terrys liek she did- and that was met with me saying- ehhhhh i think its my decision what shes in!!!!!! i told her i wanted her in cloth all the time and just to put the nappies in a bag and i would take them all home with me and always have the nappies folded and pocketed ready to go!!!!!

my bloody mum said the same though- think shes scared she wont know how to use them!!!!


----------



## pinkclaire

C.M.C I am sure once they see how easy it is they will be happy. If they are happy to look after her, they have to respect your choices, and you need to feel happy that they will otherwise you will spend your time at work worrying about what they are doing!


----------



## c.m.c

pinkclaire said:


> C.M.C I am sure once they see how easy it is they will be happy. If they are happy to look after her, they have to respect your choices, and you need to feel happy that they will otherwise you will spend your time at work worrying about what they are doing!

i know your right- i do honeslty think its a fear of not knowing how to use them and they are very new to them- nobody i know uses cloth- apart from kawaiigirl- and we both started at the same time- as you say- when they see how easy it is i am sure it will be fine:thumbup:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I have to teach my mum how to use the flips today cuz I'm back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> I have to teach my mum how to use the flips today cuz I'm back to work tomorrow :-(

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::

least theres a nice new kitchen where G's office used to be- no nose blowing now!!!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

you can have your :coffee::coffee::coffee: in peace:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

i have it to a lesser extent with my mum and BLW, she doesn't spoon feed her because she doesn't agree with it, she genuinely thinks poppy wont be able to eat it on her own! :dohh: i grabbed a spoon out of her hand yesterday, she was about to feed poppy some jelly! i was like MUM!!! put the jelly in a big bowl and put it in front of pops, who had a great time mushing it and EATING IT.


----------



## c.m.c

NuKe said:


> i have it to a lesser extent with my mum and BLW, she doesn't spoon feed her because she doesn't agree with it, she genuinely thinks poppy wont be able to eat it on her own! :dohh: i grabbed a spoon out of her hand yesterday, she was about to feed poppy some jelly! i was like MUM!!! put the jelly in a big bowl and put it in front of pops, who had a great time mushing it and EATING IT.

awww my mummy would prob be the same- grandparents just love and spoil them and want to do it for them dont they!! i went away for the weekend and when i came back i couldnt put Ava into her wee boucy chair to go out and hang washing out and she cried her eyes out-my mum then admitted that her and my dad had talked to her the entire weekend and she got sooooo much attention she cried for days after when i left her alone!!!! im wanting to try BLW- i had never heard of it before- no doubt i will have this problem too!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: ha ha


----------

